# "ao abrigo de"



## Cristina Melo

Como traduzir "ao abrigo" das disposições legais para francês?

Comment traduire l'expression portugaise "ao abrigo de" en français?

Merci


----------



## almufadado

Bem vinda ao fórum ... desde há um bocado ! 


Apesar de não fornecer* uma frase de contexto, o* que convém para termos a ideia mais precisa do que se trata, a expressão é usada num contexto de lei e regulamento:

ao abrigo da lei -> selon la loi ->* selon *les dispositions de la loi

ao abrigo das condições ->* selon* les conditions

Qualquer acção _ao abrigo de_ Protocolo -> Toute action *au **titre* du Protocole 

Ao abrigo das novas regras, passou a ser possivel ... ->* En vertu des* nouvelles règles, il est désormais possible   

A igualdade dos indivíduos *ao abrigo da lei *e do direito de cada um a ter protecção ->  l'égalité de tous les individus *devant la loi* et le droit de chacun à une protection (perante a lei)



Mas (para ver a necessidade de contexto) outro tipo de frases :

VISITA _AO ABRIGO DE_ IDOSOS (BR) -> visite à lá maisons de retraite


----------



## Cristina Melo

Penso que a expressão "selon les dispositions de la loi" está perfeita.

Obrigada pelo esclarecimento


----------



## Archimec

Julgo que também poderia ser _À l'abri de la loi._


----------



## almufadado

Archimec said:


> Julgo que também poderia ser _À l'abri de la loi._



Tout à fait ! Je me suis oublié de cette là :
Des examples:
"Se mettre _à l'abri de la loi_ française sur FTP. "
"Juste 2% des cas d'avortement au Portugal sont faits _à l'abri de la loi_." (mau exemplo de duas maneiras!!)


----------



## Nanon

Ah, mais "se mettre à l'abri de la loi" veut dire qu'on se donne la possibilité de _faire le contraire_ d' "agir conformément à la loi" !
Faute de contexte, mais selon la fréquence de la première acception et d'après la réponse de Cristina, je suppose que ta première idée est la bonne...
On peut aussi "se mettre sous la protection de la loi", littéralement.

PS : Ce n'est pas que je me méfie systématiquement de Google, mais j'ai l'impression que le second exemple provient d'un texte traduit plus ou moins mot à mot du portugais... 


> Au Portugal, à la fin des années 60, ce furent des associations tel que  UMAR (Union de Femmes Alternative et Réponse) et d’autres groupes  féministes qui ont fait de la pression sur le Parlement pour que la  légalisation de l’avortement fusse mise à l’agenda politique. Ce fut le  cas, mais la loi alors approuvée entravait la décision de la femme.  Seulement les cas de malformation du fœtus, danger de vie pour la femme  ou violation furent pris en considération. Et même dans ces cas, les  difficultés sont innombrables pour que la loi soit appliquée. Juste 2%  des cas d’avortement au Portugal sont faits à l’abri de la loi. On  estime vingt-mille cas d’avortement clandestins par an.


Source 
"Seuls 2% des avortements se déroulent conformément à la loi" aurait probablement été une meilleure formulation...


----------



## almufadado

Oui, Nanon, mais c'est plutôt une outre hypothèse (dans le champs des hypothèses). J’ai choisi ces exemples parce qu'ils reste a coté de la traduction (pas toujours) directe de le "ao abrigo de" portugais. 

"Ao abrigo de" que en Portugais a surtout le sens de "selon la loi", *mais on ne peut** pas dire aussi :*
"Le president a fait ça à l'abri de la loi ZXZ."  -> "O presidente fez isso ao abrigo da lei ZXZ." ?


Il y a aussi "de acordo com lei" -> "d'_accord avec la loi_" mais que a besoin de une construction différent.


----------



## Nanon

Euh, non, justement... En français, le président n'a pas fait ceci ou cela à l'abri de la loi ZXZ mais selon la loi ZXZ ou conformément à la loi ZXZ.
O que quero dizer é que desconfio dos exemplos do Google...


----------



## almufadado

Nanon said:


> Euh, non, justement... En français, le président n'a pas fait ceci ou cela à l'abri de la loi ZXZ mais selon la loi ZXZ ou conformément à la loi ZXZ.
> O que quero dizer é que desconfio dos exemplos do Google...



Os exemplos que forneci foram escritos por franceses ou tradutores de francês e que o google APENAS indexa. E nós temos de ser criticos ... trés bien Nanon et merci  !

Você está dizendo (para ver se eu entendi bem) que : 

"'abri de la loi"  a seulement dans le sens de :

refuge /se protéger de -> On se mettre à l'abri de la loi quand on veux échappé la loi ?

E assim :
Il se mettre à l'abri des impôts ->ele  escapar aos imposto ! ... il échappe !

E assim está errado ?
Il et à l'abri des impôts -> ele está isento de imposto ? 

Mais *en tout cas *on ne peux pas dire  figurativement qui  quelqu'un a fait quel chose legal sûr *la protection de la loi* ->  à  l'abri de la loi ?

Em português só tem o significado de "à revelia da lei" , ? ... então isto é um "falso amigo" total ?... se sim Nanon acrescente à sua lista 


PS : Vou apagar os meus links dos maus exemplos para o contexto!


----------



## Nanon

Eu diria que "à l'abri de" não tem o sentido de "perante a lei" ou  "segundo a regulação" e neste caso não pode ser traduzido literalmente. Mas no caso do sentido figurado de "proteger-se" pode, sim. 
Seria um "falso amigo parcial" ... Falando nisso, a lista é de todos!

On se met à l'abri quand on veut échapper à un risque, pas seulement à la loi. Quelqu'un qui agit légalement agit selon la loi. Quelqu'un qui veut se mettre à l'abri de la loi... a sûrement un gros problème car il agit illégalement .
Il se met à l'abri des impôts = ele foge do imposto (mas evasão fiscal não é isenção fiscal!)
Il est à l'abri des impôts = il est dans un paradis fiscal


----------



## Carfer

Não conheço o texto original da UMAR e não me custa a crer que lá esteja escrito '_ao abrigo da lei_' ou que não possa encontrar a expressão noutros documentos nesta mesma acepção. Pessoalmente, contudo, acho que é mais correcto usá-la apenas para invocar a norma habilitante que autoriza a prática dum acto regulamentar ou administrativo ou em diplomas legais que dependam de permissão conferida por uma lei de nível superior. Dito doutro modo, também não a usaria neste caso.


----------



## Nanon

Carfer, parece que o texto é de uma comunicação feita em Marselha, talvez fosse redatada em francês pela representante da UMAR (?). Procurei pelo original aqui e não achei.


----------



## Carfer

Nanon said:


> Carfer, parece que o texto é de uma comunicação feita em Marselha, talvez fosse redatada em francês pela representante da UMAR (?). Procurei pelo original aqui e não achei.


 
Também já tinha procurado, sem encontrar e é possível que tenha razão. Ainda há bastante gente que fala bem francês em Portugal, mesmo tendo em conta o enorme retrocesso da língua entre nós face ao meu tempo de jovem. Em todo o caso, o uso de '_à l'abri de la loi_' em francês neste contexto é incorrecto porque diz o contrário do que quer dizer e em português também não me parece que fosse muito aconselhável usá-la neste caso.


----------



## Carfer

Tive a curiosidade de ir ver como é que os textos legais franceses referem a norma habilitante, ou seja, a mesma situação em que nos nossos textos legais se usa '_ao abrigo de..._', que pode ter interesse para a tradução da Cristina, visto que não nos forneceu contexto específico e, se não tiver, pode ter interesse para quem, no futuro, procure informação sobre a mesma expressão no contexto dum diploma legal.

Aqui está (Fonte: http://www.journal-officiel.gouv.fr/frameset.html. Arrêté de 7 septembre 2010 modifiant l'arrêté du 29 novembre 2001...)

_*'Vu* le décret n__o 2001-1129 du 29 novembre 2001 portant attribution de la nouvelle bonification indiciaire au __titre de la mise en oeuvre de la politique de la ville à certains personnels du ministère de l’équipement, des __transports et du logement ;_

_*Vu* l’arrêté du 29 novembre 2001 fixant les conditions d’attribution de la nouvelle bonification indiciaire au __titre de la mise en oeuvre de la politique de la ville à certains personnels du ministère de l’équipement, des __transports et du logement ;'_​ 


_Mesma fonte de 22-09-2010:_​ 


_'Décision du 17 août 2010 interdisant *en application* *des articles* L. 5122-15, L. 5422-12, __L. 5422-14 et R. 5122-23 à R. 5122-26 du code de la santé publique la publicité pour un objet, __appareil ou méthode présenté comme bénéfique pour la santé lorsqu’il n’est pas établi que __ledit objet, appareil ou méthode possède les propriétés annoncées'_



Trata-se, como é óbvio, duma estrutura e dum fraseado diferente, mas o conteúdo subjacente é o mesmo. Naturalmente, também nós poderíamos dizer, sem erro, _'Visto o disposto no decreto'_ ou '_por aplicação dos artigos...'_. Só que a nossa prática é diferente e cria uma dificuldade ao tradutor, uma vez que o uso das expressões correspondentes que são usadas no outro idioma pode implicar ter de alterar a estrutura do texto, o que frequentemente não será admissível ou praticável. ​


----------



## Nanon

Obrigada mil vezes, Carfer. Por isso eu intervim, para quem precisar da informação no futuro, mesmo depois da resposta da Cristina. E na verdade aguardava a opinião do jurista . Para o leigo, _en application de, selon, en vertu de_ são quase sinônimos, como também _vu, étant donné, considérant_...


----------



## Cristina Melo

Obrigada a todos pela colaboração.
Aprendi muito!


----------



## almufadado

> Expressions
> *à couvert*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> à l'abri                                                                     *sous le couvert de*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sous prétexte de



http://www.le-dictionnaire.com/definition.php?mot=couvert


----------

